# Rollenspielgilden-Forum



## Zroxx (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Rollenspieler,

Dieser Thread soll als Gildenforum für Rollenspiel-Gilden fungieren!
Ihr seit auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rollenspiel-Gilde oder wollte für eure Gilde werben? Dann hier reinposten!

Das wichtigste beim Suchen oder Werben ist natürlich der Realm auf dem sich die Gilde und ihre Mitglieder befinden,oder auf dem du auf 
der Suche nach einer Rollenspiel-Gilde bist.
Es müssen Anforderungen gestellt werden, damit jedem klar ist, welche Ziele ihr verfolgt und was erforderlich ist um aufgenommen zu werden.
Ist es eine Gilde die nur Mitglieder einer bestimmten Rasse aufnimmt? Braucht man für die Gilde ein Mindestlevel,
da zum Beispiel die dazugehörige einheitlich Gildenrüstung erst ab einem bestimmten Level ist?
Was ist das Ziel der Rollenspiel-Gilde?
Seit ihr eine Horde von blutrünstigen Räubern die ahnungslose Touristen überfallen oder seit ihr ein Orden des Lichts der für Rechtschaffenheit sorgt?
Es gibt unendliche Möglichkeiten!

Hier noch einmal die kurze Zusammenfassung:

- Realm und Gildenname
- Ziel
- Anforderungen
- Kontaktmöglichkeiten
- Weiter Informationen die ihr möglicherweise hinzufügen möchtet

Ich wünsche viel Spaß und Glück beim Suchen!


----------

